

Ask HN: What is your experience of a "coding bootcamp"? - rblion

I am very interested in trying a 10-15 week program to learn UX skills and&#x2F;or Ruby On Rails. Just wondering if anyone on HN has any experience with a program like General Assembly or Code Fellows or another I may not have heard of yet. Thanks for any feedback.
======
coursereport
We've got a lot of reviews/interviews on Course Report
([http://coursereport.com](http://coursereport.com)). Here are a couple with
the schools you mentioned:

Code Fellows: [https://www.coursereport.com/blog/instructor-spotlight-
brad-...](https://www.coursereport.com/blog/instructor-spotlight-brad-johnson-
code-fellows)

General Assembly: [https://www.coursereport.com/blog/a-house-divided-zeke-
grang...](https://www.coursereport.com/blog/a-house-divided-zeke-granger-
brothers-at-flatiron-ga)

